# Laminitis in pregnant mare



## wildriding1 (12 April 2010)

Has anybody had any experience with pregnant mares suddenly developing laminitis?
One of my broodmares seems to be having a mild bout of it, she is a 13yr old Han x TB mare and is just over 10 weeks off foaling date, she has never had laminitis before, but she is quite flat footed. 
My farrier has just been up and had a good look at her, other than her being very footsore infront and quite reluctant to move much, (that isn't unlike her though when she gets big and weather warms up!) there isn't any other 'classic' signs. No digital pulse or heat in her feet. We still have very little grass, so it isn't as if she has gone out on rich, lush grass and stuffed herself, she is still on winter grazing, but bits new grass are starting to come through.
We are keeping her in for the rest of the week and cutting her hard feed down (she only has chop, high fibre nuts, stud mix and sugarbeet once a day though) will give her a bran mash tonight and hope her system flushes itself out.
Can the foal be affected, or even be aborted due to all the upset?
Farrier says we shoud hopefully see a definate improvement by the weekend if we keep her stabled, if not he will come back and pack her feet and i'll get vet to her, unless it gets worse in the meantime.
Would appreciate any advice/info on this if anybody has had experience of this, laminitis is difficult enough to manage in non-pregnant horses, so need all the help I can get.
Hoping it's just a mild, one off spell.


----------



## BigRed (12 April 2010)

If my mare was 10 weeks from foaling, I think I would get a vet out now to look at her, rather than waiting for a few days.  If the only signs are that she is foot sore, why have you both assumed it is laminitis ?  I am not saying your farrier doesn't know what he is talking about - but for my own peace of mind, I would have the vet out.

A bran mash will not flush anything out of her system where laminitis is concerned, she needs low sugar fibre foods.


----------



## spike123 (12 April 2010)

I would also get the vet out asap. In a pregnant mare it can cause major problems so needs to be checked by the vet to ensure the well being of both mare and foal.


----------



## tikino (12 April 2010)

i would also get the vet to check on the mare


----------



## Irishlife (12 April 2010)

This does happen in pregnant mares usually because of the extra weight and  the fact they are not moving around as much. The symptoms usually resolve after foaling. Has your mare had her feet trimmed lately? This can exacerbate the condition.

Remember also that foundering can occur after foaling if any of the membranes from the uterus are retianed. For safety sake, get her checked by the vet and also have her feet trimmed if possible.

Hope all goes well.

I just noticed you were box resting her. As it is likely it is "static" laminitis due to lack of movement, I would keep her out and take her for walks in hand, do get a vet though for peace of mind.


----------



## sare_bear (12 April 2010)

My mare had a mild bout of suspected laminitis in her front feet about 12 weeks before foaling. She has very flat feet and I took all her shoes off at this time. Whether it was true laminitis or foot bruising was difficult to know but she was reluctant to move, had slight increased digital pulses and a mild laminitic stance. I put her on a deep shavings bed and kept her in with some hand walking around the indoor barn. Was not on much hard feed yet but put her on a min/vit supplement. After a week, I got her front shoes back on and within 2 days she was back to normal. Allowed her back feet to adjust to no shoes first and didnt remove her fronts until a month before being due. Think hers was a 'concussional' triggered laminitis due to her extra weight on flat feet. Thankfully she never had it post foaling.

Would definately get the vet out for some advice and hopefully she will improve.


----------



## wildriding1 (12 April 2010)

She was shod 10 days ago and has been a bit 'off' ever since. Farrier been to her today and taken her shoes off and had areally good look at her and couldn't find anything, put her shoes back on and suggested box rest till the weekend to hopefullly see an improvement, up untill this afternoon she has been out daily, in at night. She just seems very footsore in both front feet, but stands normally and comfortably in her stable (rubber mats and deep straw bed.) She is quite flat footed and has always needed front shoes on as we have very rough tracks and routes to fields, she wouldn't manage without shoes on to get to fields!
She doesn't have heat, pulses or laminitic stance, just very sore on both front feet and not happy about moving much, but happier to move on softer ground/stable.
Farrier is very good and really knows his feet, haven't just assumed it but can't think what else it could be other than a mild attack of lami. . 
Will get vet to her.


----------

